# Winter rut?



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought my 9 month old boys had made it through the "worst" of the fall rut.

1 seems to have become slightly unruly and acting a bit "rutty". How many times do they go through this in a year?

I keep saying I'm going to snip them, but haven't made the time yet....


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

the does will get in heat every three weeks from September/October till April/May - so they bucks are in rut about the same length of time.


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks- it's really interesting watching the temperament change so much. they'd mellowed out so much in December, I assumed it was over.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

no, mine (9 months old) started to smell again last week  

But it's way to cold to castrate them so they'll have their fun for a few more months.....


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Dairy goats are seasonal breeders so the worst should be over by the end of January. If they have meat goat breeding they are year rounders.


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

I wish my dairy goats would rut only until January. I have nubians and we have three bucks which are in rut 10 months out of the year. The does are also in heat around 10 months of the year. 
My one buck (Puddles) is a great draft goat. He pulls like crazy and is very strong, but he smells so bad most of the year, that I can only work him in the woods skidding small logs. But that is part of the joy of goats.

Bambi


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, Nubians are also considered a meat breed so that's probably why they don't cycle like an alpine dairy type goat. They also come from a different climate, more similar to Boers and Kikos.


----------

